# Hiya



## Duchess85

Hi all, I've been coming on the forum now for a few months and have only just decided to join so I can get some support (by the grace of God)

Anyways first things first, I'm Duchess (not my real name :p) married to Thomas O'Malley (CLEARLY not this real name). Been married for six months now (and he didn't think to get me a six months anniversary present :growlmad:)

I'm a muslimah (muslim woman :)) I'm 25...erm, I'm at uni studying Aerospace engineering (HAS to be the coolest thing ever!) but I took the year out to get used to married life and other things.

Got pregnant four weeks after marriage but had a miscarriage (as God willed it) then got pregnant again and had another miscarriage. I've had two normal periods and we are going to be trying again (by the Grace of God).

And that's me :)


----------



## Cupcake81

I'm pretty new myself, so from one newbie to another - welcome!! :flower: 

:dust:


----------



## Duchess85

Aww thank you my lovely :hug:


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome to BnB :)


----------



## happygal

hi and welcome to bnb hun xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

welcome :)


----------



## mandy81

Hi welcome to BnB :) xx


----------



## FEDup1981

Welcome to BnB xx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB:flower:


----------



## v2007

Welcome.

V xxx


----------



## LadyGecko

welcome to b&b, Assalamu alaikum wa rahmatullahi wa barakatuh... sorry to hear of your loss but look to the future and hopefully you and your husband will be blessed soon


----------



## lucy_x

:hi:


----------



## Duchess85

Awwwwwwwwwww Girles!!!! you are all so delightful. Thank you for the warm welcome and I hope you are all blessed with babies that are the coolness of your eyes and heart :hug:

'Alaikum salaam wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuh Lady Gecko, thank you and Insha Allah :) :hug:


----------



## Hayley90

Welcome to b&b!!
I'm sorry for your loss, but sending you lots of luck for ttc xxx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

:wave:Welcome to B'NB:wave:
xxxx

​


----------



## Duchess85

Thanks Hayley.

I hope you have a beautiful and healthy baby yazz and bump xxx


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Duchess85

thanks groovy chick.

why so sad hun? cheer up, you have a sticky bean on the way :hug:


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks Duchess. :flower:


----------



## Duchess85

Groovychick said:


> Thanks Duchess. :flower:

you're welcome my lovely


----------



## Groovychick

:)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Welcome :wave:

Big fan of your name, love the aristocats, although Marie is my favourite :p


----------



## Duchess85

Char&Bump-x said:


> Welcome :wave:
> 
> Big fan of your name, love the aristocats, although Marie is my favourite :p

*scream* yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I see we are gonna be good friends :hug:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Duchess85

Thanks hun :hug:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hello and Welcome! x


----------



## PeanutBean

:wave:


----------



## Duchess85

Thank you sweet hearts :hug:


----------



## dlex

I'm also new, welcome to BnB :)


----------



## Duchess85

Thank you thank you :) and welcome also


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Duchess85

Thank you hun :hug: and thanks for the flower :) x


----------



## massacubano

how ya doin! welcome :hi:


----------



## Duchess85

thank you hun and cool avatar :)


----------



## Fraggles

:hi: Welcome to BnB and good luck on your next pregnancy


----------



## Eve

:hi: and welcome!


----------



## Duchess85

Thank you very much girls. Honestly this has been the best welcome ever looool

Thanks Fraggles, I hope your baby is healthy and is the coolness of your eyes :)


----------



## Groovychick

You are more than welcome hun! :) Lovely to have you on board.


----------



## Boothh

welcome :hi:


----------



## sophxx

welcome x


----------



## Duchess85

Thanks girls xxx (we need to get a smilie that depicts love :))


----------

